# How Did i get golds out of a lilac english spot buck and a chocolate english spot Doe?



## Alpha 1 Farm (Aug 21, 2020)

So I some how got gold English spot babies but how is that possible I was going for lilacs. How in the world did i get golds out of a lilac english spot buck and a chocolate english spot Doe?


----------



## promiseacres (Aug 21, 2020)

any photos? I'd suspect that one is not a self (black, blue, chocolate, lilac are selfs) Do they have pedigrees, they can hide the tort gene but not agouti which a gold is agouti and the tort gene combined.


----------



## Bunnylady (Aug 21, 2020)

A you know, Lilac is a dilute Chocolate. Chocolate vs Black happens at the B locus. The gene for Chocolate changes the shape of the eumelanin (brown/black pigment) granule, causing light to interact differently with it, so it appears brown rather than black. Gold is the non-extension gene, which is the E locus Non-extension doesn't care what shape the eumelanin granules are, it pushes them almost all of the way off the hairs, revealing the pheomelanin (yellow/ red pigment) that would otherwise have been covered up by the darker pigment. Non-extension is recessive, meaning that, in order for it to get expressed, the rabbit can't have a more dominant gene present at that locus. If a Lilac Buck and a Chocolate doe gave birth to non-extension babies, both the Lilac and the Chocolate must be carrying one copy of non-extension.


----------



## Alpha 1 Farm (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Alpha 1 Farm (Aug 21, 2020)

It might actually be a double dilute in the gene pool Aegon is princessa's father


----------



## Alpha 1 Farm (Aug 21, 2020)

And he looked gold when he was sun bleached on the date of breeding


----------



## Alpha 1 Farm (Aug 21, 2020)

Princessa has never been sun bleached though I suppose its due to her high quality show feed and the nutri drops I slip into her water bottle when I fill it


----------



## Alpha 1 Farm (Aug 21, 2020)

And the fact I don't allow her to be in direct sunlight or any other Rabbit actually


----------



## Alpha 1 Farm (Aug 21, 2020)

Fear of bunny heat stroke


----------



## Alpha 1 Farm (Aug 21, 2020)

Still unsure if I've been doing the right thing by putting go dog electrolytes in her bottle.


----------



## Alpha 1 Farm (Aug 21, 2020)

I kinda treat my rabbits like top quality dressage horses with all the supplements


----------



## Alpha 1 Farm (Aug 21, 2020)

Okay all the animals I have are treated like that


----------



## Alpha 1 Farm (Aug 21, 2020)

I'm actually still saving up for my small animal medical bey/Rabbit room


----------



## Bunnylady (Aug 21, 2020)

Alpha 1 Farm said:


> It might actually be a double dilute in the gene pool Aegon is princessa's father



 There's no such thing as a double dilute. The D locus holds the only dilution gene in rabbits, and it's fully recessive, meaning that the only way you see it is if the rabbit has two copies of it (one copy inherited from the mother,  and one copy inherited from the father). A rabbit with one copy of the dilution gene (d) and one of the full-color gene (D) looks exactly like a rabbit with two copies of the full color gene (DD).

Chocolates and dilutes sun bleach very easily. In fact, my daughter has a Chocolate Otter Netherland Dwarf that she keeps in her room, and his coat is bleaching a little bit even though he never goes outside.

I'm thinking that your "Gold" babies are actually Torts, Tort being the color that you get when non-extension is combined with the self pattern.


----------

